# hello i'm new here



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello , i've just found this site and can't quite beleive how many people are on here , ok so realistically i know i'm not alone , but i didnt expect to find a site like this .... i'm waffling , i'm sorry .....dont know what to say , just dont want to be alone ......... i feel like my heart has been broken and my life changed forever .... i cant seem to talk to anyone without ending up in tears so i thought this may be a better option ? I had a laporoscpy on friday and have been told that my tubes are so damaged from pid that they are clubbed ? i couldnt take in what they said to me , but i know i will never be able to conseive naturally , if at all .......so sad , just hoped there may be information out there as to how why what , havent had an std , but had real bad pid last year which ended up in hospitalisation , now scared it will come back again after this lap , feel crap , headache , back ache .............just sad


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi J

You've had a terrible shock and you are bound to feel sad. I've been on this site since Monday and already know that everyone here will be sad for you too and send messages of hope and comfort.

YOu'll need time to take it in, so be good to yourself.

After a while you can start finding out your options and make some plans....read some of the entries here... there are some real stories of hope.

Lots of Love to you J
HHH


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello J,

I am so sorry that you have had such a bad time recently   , what a terrible shock for you, and so much to take in. You have definitely come to the right place, there are so many of us here to support you and help you through this time.  

Its a horrible stage to be at, having just been told something like this you don't really take in all the information. But take your time to recover from the shock and allow yourself to feel sad. In time you can start to get the answers that you need and to move forward again. Don't give up hope, there are so many pathways to explore, and I'm sure that a number of people here will be able to share their experiences with you.

Wishing you lots of luck,

Love from 

Kty xxxxxx


----------



## copper (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi J

I know what you mean - it is amazing to find so many others in the same/similar position as you.

So sorry to hear your story - I have only been on website for a couple of days and unfortunately we all have our own sad story but have been amazed with the support and find it quite uplifting.

I wouldn't wish the problems we all have on anyone but it is comforting to know someone else does understand what you are going through.

Hope you manage a smile   today and feel a little better knowing we are thinking of you.

Copper
x


----------



## rachelc7 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi J,
I've also recently had the same news as you after a recent lap on 12/11. Both my tubes are blocked too(also infection related)...I felt very low for a while,but now I feel a lot brighter and have some hope as we now know what the problems are. I hated month after month wondering if I had fallen pregnant that month. Now we can plan to do the treatments (IVF we've been told) necessary and I feel I have some hope. 
Give yourself time to take in the news, and chat to people on here for support, it really can help.
Please feel free to message me if I can help.
Don't give up hope 
sending you a hug, 
Rachel xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for your replys , so quickly too . In a weird way it does help knowing that there are people in a similar position to you , who are willing to talk and share things , i see from reading through the different posts that there is a lot for me to learn and medical jargon to understand , so many words and terms all new to me . I got a letter today saying i have to go back on 18th Jan to discuss things ( couldnt take it in at the time ), details of my results and options .Thanks for the kind words and the hugs too , i think i may end up chatting with some of you in the future . 
Can anyone help me get into the chat room now ? It asks for my user name and password , then says its invalid ? I'm not the most technical of people so any tips would be gratefully received.
Thanks again for the replies      j x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi J

Welcome to the site. I hope you find it as good for help and support as I have.

Re the problem logging on to the chatroom - post your query on the 'Technical Support' board and Tony will soon get back to you with advice.

Look forward to seeing you around the boards.

Nicky x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

J said:


> Thanks for your replys , so quickly too . In a weird way it does help knowing that there are people in a similar position to you , who are willing to talk and share things , i see from reading through the different posts that there is a lot for me to learn and medical jargon to understand , so many words and terms all new to me . I got a letter today saying i have to go back on 18th Jan to discuss things ( couldnt take it in at the time ), details of my results and options .Thanks for the kind words and the hugs too , i think i may end up chatting with some of you in the future .
> Can anyone help me get into the chat room now ? It asks for my user name and password , then says its invalid ? I'm not the most technical of people so any tips would be gratefully received.
> Thanks again for the replies j x


Hi J,

Your username isnt long enough for the chatroom - it has to have more than one letter.

I can change your username for you to fix this 

Tony,

[email protected]


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Just to say Thanks support team , i got it all sorted now , J


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi J

Just wanted to say hello to you and welcome to FF!.

Sorry to hear of the bad time you have had lately.

Wishing you luck.

Laine x


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi J,

Welcome to ff! You will find this site invaluable during the next few months.

I had a lap on 27th July and was told tubes were blocked, only way i would be able to conceive would be tubal surgery or ivf.

We've gone on the ivf route and to be honest it is such a relief to have a reason why we weren't getting pregnant. It was a shock to find out i can't conceive naturally but now we're so excited about ivf.

I'm starting my drugs on saturday, sometimes it seems like we've been waiting ages other times its gone so quick!

I wish you loads of luck in whichever route you decide to take.

Lots of love

Emmak


----------

